# Hello my fellow haunters



## jdnyx (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I am JDNYX, and I am a haunter from the midwest. I am a avid builder, prop maker, and now attempting mask and costume making for the first time. Halloween has been my favorite holiday since i was a young boy and i really started getting into making my own stuff from props to yard decor when i was about 10. Now i am the point where I am starting to learn more and produce more professional looking stuff. I cant wait to get to know more of you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum! You are definitely in the right place for prop making. You will love it here. Check out the propmaking threads, Sawtooth Jack's Groundbreakers http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30371 and Sytnathotep's how to build a zombie http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29105 and heresjohnny's wallbreaker ghost http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22504 are some great props to take a look at. Be prepared to be inspired!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Please post some pics of your creations.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum JD


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, JD


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard....Midwest you say?? Where are you at? There are a few of us in the Kansas City area...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

And a hello from me too!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

